# How to Identify Date Year on Stingray Fork?



## Rayray (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi, noticed some of the forks have different numbers that indicate the Stingray year... and to my knowledge, the first number is the month, while the second is the year. How would one breakdown a stamp code that includes a '+'. I'm tossing a random number sequence, but 8+6, 1+6, 10 +1 and so on. Is there a guide that someone can point me and other members too, that we can use as a reference for the future. As always, any help is always appreciated.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 18, 2021)

I've never checked a 70's Schwinn, but on the 60's bikes the first digit or two were the month and the last digit was the last number of the year. These were stamped on the inside of the left leg above the axle slot. These numbers are the casting dates and don't always signify the year of the bike. A 12 + 2 would be Dec. 62 and that fork would most likely end up on a 1963 model. I've also see a - used instead of the +.


----------



## Rayray (Sep 18, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I've never checked a 70's Schwinn, but on the 60's bikes the first digit or two were the month and the last digit was the last number of the year. These were stamped on the inside of the left leg above the axle slot. These numbers are the casting dates and don't always signify the year of the bike. A 12 + 2 would be Dec. 62 and that fork would most likely end up on a 1963 model. I've also see a - used instead of the +.



interesting, the ones you seen using a - instead of a +, would still read the same? Is it safe to say that on the 60's bike forks, did the majority include a + or - . And on the 70's bike forks, they changed the casting dates?

Here's a look at a 70's fork, I'm assuming this one reads July 1970?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 18, 2021)

Yes, the - between the numbers were on 60's bikes and it's read the same. I've never had a 70's bike to tear down and check for any fork numbers, to new for my collecting habit.


----------



## Rayray (Sep 18, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Yes, the - between the numbers were on 60's bikes and it's read the same. I've never had a 70's bike to tear down and check for any fork numbers, to new for my collecting habit.



Very interest and good to know


----------



## Rayray (Sep 18, 2021)

GTs58 I found this photo of a 1976 stamped fork


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2021)

I think that is a 1977, I've seen that same 77 on later 70's spitfires, 3 of my 78 Spitfire 24's have that on the fork and on the chain guard by the rear bracket, also don't think they used the bigger axle slot till they used the larger axles.


----------

